# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Radionica o platnenim pelenama u Zagrebu, 20. studenog 2008.

## renci

U četvrtak, 20. studenog 2008. s početkom u 17 sati, u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14 u Zagrebu, održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. 

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa". Po prvi put i nova pelena - "Nježna pusa" + wetbag (razni uzorci) + zaštitne gaćice!


Zbog ograničenog broja polaznika molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na broj telefona 099 405 63 66.

Predviđeno trajanje radionice je 90 min. Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## bebelina

Eh, sto nisam blize!

----------


## renci

:Kiss:

----------


## bebelina

Di ste potonule , zar nikog ne zanima? :?

----------


## renci

Ma zanima, zanima, samo kaj se mame javljaju meni na mob a ne upisuju se tu!
Ne brini, ima odaziva!  :Kiss:

----------


## bebelina

Vec sam pomislila da sam jedina frikusa koja se zapalila za platnene.
 :D  :D za zainteresirane!

----------


## ivarica

> Vec sam pomislila da sam jedina frikusa koja se zapalila za platnene.


ne kuzim kako to mozes misliti, na ovom forumu?

----------


## bebelina

Sjeti se pdf-a Pale sam na svijetu  :Grin:   Nije zabavno , zar ne?
Nitko se ne javlja , a mene bas skaklja ta njezna pusa ,da mi je opipat , pa onda jos saznat koje su ono bestijice ili sto li vec na svijetlo plavoj podlozi , pasu li vise za djecaka ili za curicu.... Stvarate mi gricule, a totalni muk...

----------


## the enchantress

Ja sam prekasno vidjela   :Crying or Very sad:  
Kada bi otprilike bila sljedeća???????

----------


## ivarica

radionica nije bila danas nego je *sutra*, jos se mozes prijaviti
(osim ako je prepuna, ali evo, apeliram na predavacicu da te smjesti na skaline   :Grin:  )

----------


## the enchantress

> radionica nije bila danas nego je *sutra*, jos se mozes prijaviti
> (osim ako je prepuna, ali evo, apeliram na predavacicu da te smjesti na skaline   )


Ma znam da je sutra, ali me je bilo sramota zvati večer prije...pretpostavljala sam da je već puna pa da ne ispadnem padobranac i žicaroš...ali sada budem   :Grin:  , hvala!

----------


## renci

Evo za ubuduće- javljajte se kad god stignete, nikad nije kasno!
Bilo nas je dosta, lijepa grupica trudnica, tata, mladih mama i jedna baka, bilo nam je lijepo.
Dođite! :D 
Na portalu ćemo vas obavijestiti kad će sljedeća, a naravno i ovdje.  :Kiss:

----------


## the enchantress

> Evo za ubuduće- javljajte se kad god stignete, nikad nije kasno!
> Bilo nas je dosta, lijepa grupica trudnica, tata, mladih mama i jedna baka, bilo nam je lijepo.
> Dođite! :D 
> Na portalu ćemo vas obavijestiti kad će sljedeća, a naravno i ovdje.


Ja sam ona koja je zvala to jutro da se prijavi   :Embarassed:   tako da sam bila i bilo mi je super!

Iako sam pročitala skoro sve teme o platnenima na forumu, radionica mi je pomogla u mnogo toga, npr. da neke vrste izbacim iz shopping planova koliko god privlačno i primamljivo izgledale i hvala vam puno na tome (najviše je vjerojatno zahvalan MM koji je po mom dolasku doma odahnuo jer ne mora više skivati kreditnu).

Željela bih pohvaliti i izlaganje koje je bilo vrlo iscrpno, temeljito, a opet opušteno i ugodno.
Radim u školi pa se na raznoraznim seminarima i radionicama naslušam i nagledan svakakvih predavača. 
Ovo bilo jedno od boljih izlaganja kojem sam prisustvovala u posljednje vrijeme.

Samo tako nastavite! Sve pohvale i poziv drugim forumašicama da svakako dođu na iduću!

----------

